# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Board X86 @200Mhz Test

## Afanas

Το board αυτό το βρήκα σε ενα από τα λίγα μαγαζιά που φέρνουν εξοπλισμό wireless (που να μας κάνει) στην Ελλάδα και πήρα ενα για δοκιμή ::  *Τελική τιμή μαζί με μια CF έχει 63 euro*

Οπως φαίνεται και στις φωτογραφίες έχει  1 minipci , 1 ethernet , 1 VGA , 1 power jack , 1 reset  και αν παρατηρήσατε καλά πάνω στο pcb έχει σχεδιασμενη  υποδοχή για πληκτρολόγιο   ::   ::  (ακόμα δεν βρήκα χρόνο να του συνδέσω ενα να δω αν δουλεύει  ::   ::  )

Δοκιμή 1:

 Συσκευή 1 

Wrap 1E-1 (2lan,2mpci,128mb)
Atheros CM6 
15cm Pigtail
Pacific Wireless 24dB 5GHz Flat Panel

 Συσκευή 2 

Το εν λόγω board 
Atheros CM6 
15cm Pigtail
Pacific Wireless 24dB 5GHz Flat Panel


Τα board με τα panel βρίσκονταν σε 5 μέτρα απόσταση και το tx-power και στα 2 board ήταν στο 0! Και τα 2 έτρεχαν Mikrotik 2.9.6 ! Αποτελέσματα δοκιμών σε συχνότητα 5400 Mhz. Nstreme & Polling ήταν απενεργοποιημένα!

Θα γίνει δοκιμή με 2 όμοια τετοια board καθως ευελπιστώ να προλάβω να το δοκιμάσω και με pc στην άλλη μεριά  ::   ::  

Παρατηρήσεις μέχρι τώρα
1) Δεν αναγνώρισε μια 64αρα cf που του έβαλα και ετσι αναγκάστηκα να πάρω 32αρα  ::  Όταν ρώτησα τον καταστηματάρχη μου πε οτι βλεπει με το ζόρι 64αρες και οτι αν του βάλω 128αρα θα το καψω  ::   ::  
2) Δουλεύει με τάση 5 volt και όπως μέτρησα καταναλώνει γυρω στα 1,3 amper σε idle και φτάνει μέχρι τα 2,1 σε full load. Το δούλεψα με ένα μετασχηματιστή dlink από τους παλιούς που έβγαζαν 2,5 amper και για να δω αν του είναι επαρκής το έριξα στην 5αρα γραμμή από το pc μου  ::  τελικά του εφτανε  ::  
3) Με το ανεμιστηράκι το cpu του δε ζεσταίνεται αλλά στο κουτί που θα το βάλω θα παίξει στανταρ εξαερισμός  ::  


Προς το παρόν αυτά  ::  Αναμένεται συνέχεια  ::

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο Μπράβο, να βλέπαμε πιο συχνά και άλλες τέτοιες δοκιμές στους δύσκολους καιρούς των κλικς που διανύουμε θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο !!

----------


## Afanas

Αλεξανδρε αν θέλεις και έχεις χρόνο, μπορώ να σου δανείσω ενα τέτοιο board για δοκιμές με άλλα λειτουργικά πιο open  ::

----------


## panoz

Μπράβο afanas, well done  :: 




> PS:Sorry για τις εικόνες (φαίνονται μόνο ασύρματα) αλλά δεν ήξερα που να τις βάλω για να φαίνονται από παντού


για να φαίνονται απο παντού, συμπίεσέ τες όσο πιο πολύ γίνεται χωρίς να χαθεί ποιότητα, κάντες attach στο post σου, πάτε προεπισκόπηση και αυτές που δεν τις ανοίγει μόνο του κάνε δεξί click στο λινκ και copy link location και βάλε το url μέσα σε image tags  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αλεξανδρε αν θέλεις και έχεις χρόνο, μπορώ να σου δανείσω ενα τέτοιο board για δοκιμές με άλλα λειτουργικά πιο open


Θα είναι μεγάλη μου χαρά να το δούμε και με εναλλακτικό OS τι κάνει !!!

----------


## Afanas

Ευχαριστώ Panoz (βαριόμουν να κάνω copy και τα λινκ, οποιος θέλει τις βλέπει σαν attachment)  ::  

@Αλέξανδρε αν θές pm, τηλέφωνο ......

----------


## thought

Μόλις με γλίτωσες από το να πάρω wrap + CM6  :Stick Out Tongue:  Από που το πήρες να πάω να πάρω άμεσα ?  ::

----------


## freenet

Συστηνεται το συγκεκριμένο για client? Και μια απορία, πώς έβαλες mikrotik σε 32ΜΒ cf καρτα?

----------


## wiresounds

Έκανα split και τα έστειλα στο Recycle Bin

----------


## aangelis

> Συστηνεται το συγκεκριμένο για client? Και μια απορία, πώς έβαλες mikrotik σε 32ΜΒ cf καρτα?


Το mt παίζει σε 32mb cf ανετα.

----------


## 123456789

Από wirelesslan.gr δεν είναι?
Νομίζω είχε γίνει ξανά αναφορά σε αυτό στο φόρουμ...

----------


## alasondro

ναι από εκεί πρέπει να είναι ,
εγω πάντως δεν τα έχω δει αλλού...

----------


## ale3is

To cm6 τι διαφορα εχει απο το cm9  ::  ?

----------


## machine22

Φτηνό, βολικό, αλλά .....  ::  .τα χάπια μου.  ::

----------


## Nefalim

μια cm6 paizei μονο Β και μια cm9 Α με αρκετα φτωχη αποδοση σε Β

----------


## costas43gr

> μια cm6 paizei μονο Β και μια cm9 Α με αρκετα φτωχη αποδοση σε Β


Κανεις λαθος και οι δυο παιζουν a,b,g αλλα η cm6 εχει λιγο καλυτερο radio για το b ενω η cm9 ειναι λιγο φτωχη σε b.
Επισεις λειπουν καποιοα χαρακτηριστικα του chipset στην cm6 γιαυτο ειναι ποιο φτηνη.

----------


## gaig

Μπορείς να μας πεις τί traffic είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε στις εικόνες??
TCP? UDP? Με bwtest το μέτρησες? Με ftp transfer?

----------


## Afanas

Ουπς  ::   ::   ::  Το traffc είναι tcp με 1500αρια πακέτα από το b/w test του mikrotik  ::

----------


## gaig

Καλησπέρα! Κατ'αρχάς συγγνώμη που ξεθάβω αυτό το ποστ  ::  ,αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουν ¨εξιχνιαστεί¨ πλήρως οι δυνατότητες αυτού του ενδιαφέροντος(από οικονομικής απόψεως,κυρίως) board,ακόμη. Από ό,τι διαπιστώθηκε σε bandwidth throughput δεν υπολείπεται του φτηνού WRAP,όμως,ένα από τα σημαντικά πλεονεκτήματα του WRAP είναι η καταλληλότητά του για εξωτερική χρήση και οι ανοχές του σε θερμοκρασία και υγρασία. Έχει περάσει ένας μήνας από το πρώτο ποστ... Μήπως έγιναν και εξωτερικές δοκιμές???

----------


## Afanas

Εδώ και κανενα μήνα μήνα το έχω βάλει σε ταρατσα φίλου και δουλευει απρολημάτιστα  ::   ::  
Το θέμα όμως είναι, πως για να μη τρέχω μετα, έχω από την αρχή βάλει στο ηλεκτολογικό κουτί που το στεγάζει εναν 4αρη ανεμιστήρα που βγάζει εξω ζεστό αέρα  ::   ::

----------


## thought

Afanas,έχεις περάσει μικροτικ σε 32mb cf στο μηχάνημα αυτό?Έχω το ίδιο ακριβώς και δεν ξέρω πως να το περάσω.

----------


## Afanas

Προσπάθησα να το περάσω από card reader αλλά δε τα κατάφερα  ::   ::  Έτσι το πέρασα από cf2ide adapter  ::

----------


## gaig

Πάντως χωράει.... 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> Συστηνεται το συγκεκριμένο για client? Και μια απορία, πώς έβαλες mikrotik σε 32ΜΒ cf καρτα?
> 
> 
> Το mt παίζει σε 32mb cf ανετα.

----------


## thought

Afanas,δηλαδή το συνδεσες με pc και το είδες ως σκληρό και μετά έκανες εγκατάσταση από cd?

----------


## Afanas

> Πάντως χωράει.... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> ...


Yeap  ::

----------


## orestoubas

ειναι λίγο άκυρο το ποστ, αλλά επειδή είναι δύσκολο να εξηγήσεις οτι ψάχνεις αυτό το προιον στις αγγελίες, μήπως το πουλάει κανείς γιατι το θέλω για κάτι σατανικά πειράματα???
Σόρρυ για την ακυρότητα...

----------

